# LOST Syrian Dewlap male



## thebirdhi (Oct 8, 2006)

Ok hi everyone I lost a Syrian Dewlap it is black and down the middle of his head between the eyes there is white. Also it has 2 rings red nad white.If anyone finds him plz email me at [email protected] or post a replie with pictures. They are know as Earring(Syrian) Dewlap the link has a picture of the earring dewlap. 



http://www.angelfire.com/nv/SyrianBreedsClub/photopage4.html


----------

